# Festool vacuum trick



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Some of you may already do this. When running the vac with the hose splitter we plug in a 3 way adaptor to the vac power. Now you can run both vac hoses and both sanders without the vac being shut off. 

We have been running 2 RO125's on the CT48.

In the past one sander plugged into the vac the other sander into an extension cord. The guy with the cord would have to stop sanding if the other guy shut off. Nownno need both sanders control the soft power, one shuts off the other runs the vac.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have gotten ahold of the new hose they came out with? I ordered one, it's in I just need the time to pick it up. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Never thought of trying that. And that is the main reason I did not bother to get a hose splitter.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Have gotten ahold of the new hose they came out with? I ordered one, it's in I just need the time to pick it up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


The guys at the paint store were trying to sell it to me for what $350? And the trying to get me to buy the new ETS125. Not right now anyways, maybe next year.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Never thought of trying that. And that is the main reason I did not bother to get a hose splitter.


One of our guys did it and it worked. I was thinking no [email protected]*t. Why did I not try that.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> The guys at the paint store were trying to sell it to me for what $350? And the trying to get me to buy the new ETS125. Not right now anyways, maybe next year.


I paid around $250 for the 12ft one. Hoping it will solve my cord tangling issues. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you heard of the Gorilla Sleeve? It's not as dialed in as the festool hose sleeve, but should achieves similar results for a lot less $$$. I've currently got one on order.

https://www.festoolproducts.com/Techflex-Gorilla-Sleeve-1-Length-p/nhn1.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I paid around $250 for the 12ft one. Hoping it will solve my cord tangling issues.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk



I bought an extra plug-it. Attached it to the vac hose with those black cable ties. Works great. No more tangles


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Paint Chip said:


> I bought an extra plug-it. Attached it to the vac hose with those black cable ties. Works great. No more tangles


What do you mean by extra plugin? I have the cord zip tide but eventually it starts twisting around the hose causing the plug to pull out of the machine during use. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Have you heard of the Gorilla Sleeve? It's not as dialed in as the festool hose sleeve, but should achieves similar results for a lot less $$$. I've currently got one on order.
> 
> https://www.festoolproducts.com/Techflex-Gorilla-Sleeve-1-Length-p/nhn1.htm
> 
> ...


Damn wish a saw that a week ago. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> What do you mean by extra plugin? I have the cord zip tide but eventually it starts twisting around the hose causing the plug to pull out of the machine during use.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk



I should have said spare plug it or dedicated plug it just for the hose. II had that same problem then I added more ties and made them tighter. Left slack where the plug goes to the machine. Solved the problem, just gotta adjust it once in a while. Though that new hose/sleeve that you ordered looks great. It's on my wish list cuz it's way better the the zip ties.


----------

